# very down day



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

plz need some hel havin a real down day a so called friend of mine is totally against us doin surrogacy

& said 2 r surrogate that doin it would b like havin a still born & how could she sell her baby this was 

only after her nasty comments 2 me hadn't changed my mind i also had a voice mail sayin that i was 

only bein friends with r surrogate  coz she can give us a baby & that i wasn't goin 2 c her coz she 

couldn't were the truth is i couldn't go & c her coz of the nasty things she was sayin.

I'm not sure wot 2 do think i just need 2 express wot i'm feelin how is some1 who is ment 2 b a close 

friend b so nasty?



A very sad Tammy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Tammy I don't know what to say but this woman sounds no friend, and whatever her reason for saying horrible things is her business. You and your surrogate's realationship are the important one, and maybe you should said to the woman that the reason you didn't see her is you do not like what she says to you, she is entitled to her comments but it is upsetting to you and your surrogate.

I would steer clear of her- maybe she is jealous or has her own IF etc.

L x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanx for the reply dont no were i'd b without FF & the people on here

I think ur right about the jealousy but she has no IF she has 3 boys all concived with ease & 2 born on due date & 1 b4 with no 

complications she says i should say sorry 2 her 4 wot i've done but the only thing i have done thats she wants me 2 say sorry 4 is 

bein friends with r surrogate. If fact we have become very close & i got more nasty messages coz i went out with surrogate 4 her 

birthday (last drink b4 we start insems) Have 2 agree on steerin clear it is hard as she sends me messages 2 my ******** & we have 

been through alot but this time it's unforgiveable. It's not the 1st time she has been nasty i got it when we tried 2 breed r dog she 

said i was letting my dog get raped dont think she's all there.

Tammy


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Tammy, ignore ignore ignore !!
None of her business, she can never understand your IF, not a real friend and def not all there if you aks me either ! Life's too short, you follow your dreams and don't listen to a word she says !
Sam


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Tammy it doesn't sound like your friend is being very helpful at all at the moment. I think anyone who can be a surrogate must be a very special person indeed to help you have a much wanted baby. Please don't let your friend upset you, it may turn out she's got issues about something else going on in her world and being mean to you to feel better, she may not even know she's doing it perhaps, some people are very unaware about their own actions.

Good luck with everything

Isa x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Tammy, sorry you are having trouble with this "friend" again, keep strong  

Dawn xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Tammy

I am sorry to hear what you've been through.  It is very sad that there are still people in the world who cannot see surrogacy for the wonderful thing it truly is.  

But you are not alone.  As a surrogate I get a few small minded individuals saying similar things to me.  I used to get very upset but now take the stand that what they are saying says more about them as individuals than about my decision to be involved in surrogacy.

Friend or not, with something as important and life changing as surrogacy, no-one needs comments and opinions like this.  Don't let such people spoil this important journey for you.

Sending you a big hug   Just know there are people out there who really understand.


Amanda


----------

